# whats the fastest 22 lr bullet u have come across



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

whats the fastest 22 lr bullet u have come across


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

CCI Stingers.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Haven't chronographed any of these out of a rifle but a 4" Ruger Bearcat gave the following:

CCI Stingers-1220fps
Aquila Maximum-1355fps


----------

